# Fish tail- how to treat?



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I read about goats having a fishtail from mineral deficiencies. I was just checking everyone over and noticed my 2 bred pygmies and one boer nanny have that! They always have have free choice Sweetlix meat maker minerals. From what I understand the fish tail is from lack of copper. It sounds like you treat that by Blousing- which sounds like a big deal- something Im not familiar with and I would be afraid of copper overdose. How do you check to know what they are deficient in for sure? Blood test? 

Any experience with this would be appreciated!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

yes it's usually one of the signs of copper defic. are any of them a darker color- like black turning a reddish color on their body? I'm not sure of the copper content of sweetlix. If you have high iron in your water that can also block some of the absorption of copper. I just bought a little water kit for $8 at the store which had 2 test strips, for copper, iron, nitrate/nitrite, ph etc. Yes you can bolus, I had bought some from a friend who ordered through jeffers. The down side was it was an expensive bottle and calibrated for cattle (hence me only buying some from her). Then I took little gel caps and weighted out the little copper rods on a gram scale and then walaa done. It had been said back that Santa Cruz had them already in goat size. Which would've been my next step until a couple people told me about the cruelty suit against Santa cruz so I won't order from them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Copper boluses are not hard to do at all..I was so nervous do do mine too.. afraid I would over dose..but its easy....you can now buy boluses for goat..but if you can get them cow boluses work..you break them down to 1 g per 22 pounds of weight...put the rods( thats what the copper pieces are called) in a new gel caps you can buy at walmart or any health food store..once you have their weight and the amount they need all dosed out..use a pill pusher to give them..I always follow with a watch chaser : ) make sure it got down the hatch...I believe Karen is the one who shared she does 1 cc per 60#..she snips the tip of a syringe..put a dab of probios on the tip to seal it..pours the rids in per weight...and doses that way...there are many ideas of how to get it down the hatch..hiding in marshmellows...peanut butter lol...find what works..it takes time for the copper to begin to improve the goats coat and tail...dose twice a year


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

None of them have any signs except that tail. My one little Pygmy is black and white with no discoloration. That's kind of why I wanted to see if there is some way to know if they are deficient for sure. 

Your blousing comments made me feel better- you know how it is, the unknown is scary with goats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

fish tail is a strong sign..if can you see the tail bone tip, no hair ..tail hair split..then copper it is : P


----------

